# Problem mit Magicka



## semmello (3. Januar 2012)

hallo und zwar brauch ich eure Hilfe !!!!!!
ich habe mir gestern magicka gekauft und installiert.Wenn ich das spiel starte und dann bissle drin bin 2min oder so dann schließt sich das spiel von selber
Ich habe ein errorReport gemacht und weiß nicht weiter.Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ist ja kein game von euch 

da ist er 

Version: 1.4.6.0	Thread: RenderThread


Microsoft.Xna.Framework.NoSuitableGraphicsDeviceException: Direct3D hardware acceleration is not available or has been disabled. Verify that a Direct3D enabled graphics device is installed and check the display properties to make sure hardware acceleration is set to Full.
bei Microsoft.Xna.Framework.GraphicsDeviceManager.CheckForAvailableSupportedHardware ()
bei Microsoft.Xna.Framework.GraphicsDeviceManager.ChangeDevice(Boolean forceCreate)
bei Microsoft.Xna.Framework.GraphicsDeviceManager.ApplyChanges()
bei Magicka.Game..ctor()
bei Magicka.Game.get_Instance()
bei Magicka.GlobalSettings..ctor()
bei Magicka.GlobalSettings.get_Instance()
bei Magicka.Program.Main(String[] args)


0x0098 Microsoft.Xna.Framework.Game.dll->Microsoft.Xna.Framework.GraphicsDeviceManager.CheckForAvailableSupportedHardwar e
0x0019 Microsoft.Xna.Framework.Game.dll->Microsoft.Xna.Framework.GraphicsDeviceManager.ChangeDevice
0x0018 Microsoft.Xna.Framework.Game.dll->Microsoft.Xna.Framework.GraphicsDeviceManager.ApplyChanges
0x01a2 Magicka.exe->Magicka.Game..ctor
0x0021 Magicka.exe->Magicka.Game.get_Instance
0x0089 Magicka.exe->Magicka.GlobalSettings..ctor
0x0021 Magicka.exe->Magicka.GlobalSettings.get_Instance
0x0171 Magicka.exe->Magicka.Program.Main


----------



## Maladin (3. Januar 2012)

Ich habe dein Thema ins Technik Forum verschoben. Vielleicht könntest du ja noch etwas zu deiner Hardware sagen in deinem Rechner.

/wink maladin


----------



## Ogil (3. Januar 2012)

Vor allem Angaben zur Grafikkarte. Entweder ist hier nur ein Onboard-Chip am Werkeln oder es fehlt der richtige Treiber...


----------



## semmello (3. Januar 2012)

Das Problem ist ich habe erst ein neuen Grafik Treiber drauf gemacht sogar heute schon


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Januar 2012)

direct x letztes jahr mal upgedatet?


----------



## semmello (3. Januar 2012)

Hab ich auch schon gemacht


----------



## mristau (4. Januar 2012)

Grafikkarte komplett deinstallieren, alle Grafik-Treiber im Gerätemanager löschen, also auch mit "Ansicht => Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen"
Dann Windows neustarten und Grafiktreiber neu installieren, danach nochmal die aktuellste DirektX Version.

Und schau mal bei dxdiag, was dort bei der Grafik drinsteht zu Direct3D. Die Fehlermeldung besagt immerhin, dass keine zu Direct3D kompatible Grafikkarte gefunden wurde.
Den Fehler habe ich hin und wieder, wenn ich aus Versehen WoW 2mal sofort nacheinander starte. Das 1. WoW geht normal auf, das 2. sagt, keine 3D Karte vorhanden. 

Eventuell hast du da schon irgendein Programm offen, dass die Grafikkarte blockiert, dort auch mal nachsehen. Vielleicht hilft es die Hardwarebeschleunigung für Windows abzustellen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Januar 2012)

@Te, was hast du überhaupt für eine Grafikkarte?


----------

